# Special Leave



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I was wondering if anyone else was allowed special leave during ivf treatment. I work for a health trust and they are allowing me 2 days .
Thanks

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

jillyhen

I'm self-employed so i can suit myself....... well not really if i need time of i need to rearrange lots of clients most of whom are really understanding some not so much.

2 days isn't that much, but better than nothing

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats true Gilly

I went online and some trusts allow their staff 5 days but as you say 2 days is better than nothing.

Jillyhen


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Jilly - my company don't allow any time off, you have to take holiday, they wouldn't even let me sign myself off sick after EC (unfortunately I had been open about my treatment so they knew what it was for)


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi girls do know if this helps but you are entitled to ssp for ivf I didn't know this until I contacted labour relations as I had a tricky boss


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Walsh


What are Labour relations! or am i being daft   .  My understanding is that you are entitled to ssp but only if you get signed of my your dr.  eg you can not say i will not be in that week as i am having ivf so i will be on ssp.


Some bigger companies allow you time off this is called "special leave" or something very similar.  Mine don't because they are a charity.  The lady who is in charge of HR told me that ivf was considered a life style choice   , i know she did not mean that the way it sounds but it still felt a bit harsh!  I will probably be using holiday for my treatment, if i am lucky enough to get pg then i may see if my gp will sign me off for a little while, due to the kind of work i do and the long shifts.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

My company said the same, if your Dr would sign you off sick that was OK, but you could not self certify at all.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, not sure what the allowances are. I work for a health trust too but i went to my GP who was very understanding and he signed me off for 3 weeks during my first tx. I used holidays for my second round but the GP said if i needed any time off he would support me and sign me off. Get the doc to put on your sick line pregnancy related and then work cant touch you.

Emma xx


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Jillyhen
My great GP just signed me off sick for 4 weeks this and the last time I had IVF.

I work for libraries - public service who are very understanding.

Take the time you need.

Good luck
Apps


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

Will play it by ear and if im not feeling great i will go and see my doctor, ive said to my senior that if im not well i wont be in.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

Hopefully youll feel fine throughout but def do whats best for you. My gp has no diffs giving me a line as he agrees we need to be in the best position during our tx. Like you ive told my senior about tx and have told her id like to work through but this will depend on her making sure im not put under too much pressure. Shes happy to accommodate this as she would rather I was there doing some work than going off on sick and no work gets done.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Why is this always one of the biggest worries while having treatment!!  I work in a care home for adults with learning disabilities so my work is quite unpridictable and even though we dont have a lot of violence , there is always a small risk.  I also work long hours and over night, i also work very remotely so feel as if i am miles away from home when its only about 45min. God that all sounds negative, but actually i love my job and they have been brilliant to me over my last treatments and the ectopic pg i had several years ago.  I am always torn between not letting them down/ trying to continue as normal and just letting go and having loads of time off.  Why is it all so so hard. xx


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all

I was given 5 days SL with IVF #1 but this was stated per year.  After my D&C, I only took 3 days off work which ran in to a weeks planned leave - because work had been understanding about the tx, I felt so guilty for having to take time off.  To be honest, I never take time off.

For IVF #2, I used my holidays, it was that or unpaid.  

Hears to hoping for 9-12 months maternity leave.  Fingers crossed.

x


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

i work for the probation board and they said i could apply for week special leave and take other time as annual leave but have in past put in sick line which was supported and accepted by GP - suppose it depends on the organisation but fully agree torn between putting yourself first and not letting others down.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all 
The company i work for allowed me to hand in a sick line for the 2ww and it wouldnt go on my record as they classed it as  pregnancy related. Thankfully they were very understanding during all 3 of my tx and allowed me whatever time off i need using either unpaid leave or my annual leave and i always used a sick line for 2ww.


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi folks,
Do you mind me asking; those of you who work in the NHS, which trust do youse work for?  I am in nhs as well, but don't know about special leave.
thanks,
bump


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Bump

I work for the northern trust. I googled online and some trusts give up 2 5 days.

Jillyhen


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Jilly I work for the Northern Trust and got 5days sl, I was going to use my a/l then started looking into what they allow, there was things like adoption days-that you can take if you where needing a meeting or that, nothing was mentioned about Fertility, so I phoned human resourses and they said to speak with my boss-who then spoke to her boss and it was agreed, they said they had never had anyone request under the circumstances but they really cant refuse as its classed as pg related.

It ment them knowing of course but I was glad to save my a/l. I would push for 5days, my 2nd cycle I just used my leave though as I wasnt telling anyone this time.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh  its a small world.

I must give them a ring i think it may be up to your line manager.I think my senior has been in contact with them but maybe it will do no harm for me to ring myself. 
I had to let my senior know as my job at the minute is stressful due to staff shortages and my workload is mental and at the minute she is letting me time off for my appointments, if it had been my clinical lead i wudnt have a hope in getting anything.

Jillyhen


----------

